# Finally received my deed today, how long until Hilton knows who I am?



## arnief (Nov 3, 2015)

The Deed paper works says it was submitted to Hilton and should take 4-8 weeks... Could it be sooner, without bothering Hilton every week to see if they have me set up?


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

arnief said:


> The Deed paper works says it was submitted to Hilton and should take 4-8 weeks... Could it be sooner, without bothering Hilton every week to see if they have me set up?



If I remember correctly, last time I did it, it took about a week or so. 

I would call them in 1 week and check the status.


----------



## JSparling (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree. Less than a week.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2015)

When I closed earlier this year, the closing company told me 2-3 weeks, but I think it took less than that.  The only thing they said they could give me was the Hilton contract number when the transfer was completed.  But I was buying affiliate.


----------



## Helios (Nov 3, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> When I closed earlier this year, the closing company told me 2-3 weeks, but I think it took less than that.  The only thing they said they could give me was the Hilton contract number when the transfer was completed.  But I was buying affiliate.



How long did it take you from getting ROFR to getting the deed back from Hawaii?  I got the ROFR waiver for Kings' Land last week and I am in the middle of the closing process.


----------



## Helios (Nov 3, 2015)

*Closing at the end of the year?*

Anyone has experience closing at the end of the year and not being charged for the current year fees?  Say you get the unit transferred to your name on December 20, 2015...I heard Hilton can charge for 2015 fees related to joining the program (not sure what they are called, club dues?, but they are not the MF).  

So, I am wondering if it is better to be strategic and ask the closing company to send the transfer at the very end of the year so you don't get hit with these fees.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> How long did it take you from getting ROFR to getting the deed back from Hawaii?  I got the ROFR waiver for Kings' Land last week and I am in the middle of the closing process.



I think it took about 6 weeks, but closing company had some delays, and we delayed too in getting back notarized documents to them. I estimate at least a couple of weeks for closing company to send us documents to sign, and another 2 weeks after receiving our docs for them to close sale.  They expedited county recording by submitting electronically; said it would take 3 days for recording. I received deed and Hilton confirmation about 10 days after it closed.


----------



## Helios (Nov 4, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> I think it took about 6 weeks, but closing company had some delays, and we delayed too in getting back notarized documents to them. I estimate at least a couple of weeks for closing company to send us documents to sign, and another 2 weeks after receiving our docs for them to close sale.  They expedited county recording by submitting electronically; said it would take 3 days for recording. I received deed and Hilton confirmation about 10 days after it closed.



OK, thanks.  My closing company is filing the title docs electronically.  They also have a very good contact at Hilton.  This contact actually told the closing company the ROFR was waived 1.5 weeks before getting the official paper notice.

We'll see. I'll post timeline for future reference.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Hilton*

Looking into HGVC timeshare and I sow this... can anyone tell me what it means?  It will be my first TS with Hilton but my question is do I have to pay this every year or just the first year to join them?


Maintenance Fee

$1080 Per Year
 PLUS $140 PER YEAR IF NOT ALREADY AN HGVC MEMBER ?


----------



## Jodi0415 (Nov 4, 2015)

"PER YEAR"

You pay it every year.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 4, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> Looking into HGVC timeshare and I sow this... can anyone tell me what it means?  It will be my first TS with Hilton but my question is do I have to pay this every year or just the first year to join them?
> 
> 
> Maintenance Fee
> ...



That price is going to be $150/year starting in January.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 4, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> Looking into HGVC timeshare and I sow this... can anyone tell me what it means?  It will be my first TS with Hilton but my question is do I have to pay this every year or just the first year to join them?
> 
> 
> Maintenance Fee
> ...



You only pay it once per year, so if you happen to own multiple weeks or resorts you only pay this once.  

there is a separate enrollment or activation fee that you only pay your first year.  You may have paid that at time of purchase.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> Anyone has experience closing at the end of the year and not being charged for the current year fees?  Say you get the unit transferred to your name on December 20, 2015...I heard Hilton can charge for 2015 fees related to joining the program (not sure what they are called, club dues?, but they are not the MF).
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am wondering if it is better to be strategic and ask the closing company to send the transfer at the very end of the year so you don't get hit with these fees.




I seem to recall this asked in the past here on TUG, I *think* Oct was the cutoff for getting charged current year.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 4, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> I seem to recall this asked in the past here on TUG, I *think* Oct was the cutoff for getting charged current year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



That sounds right to me.. I have closed late in the year twice, once in Nov and the other in Dec..  Only charged MF on the following years dues..


----------



## Helios (Nov 4, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That sounds right to me.. I have closed late in the year twice, once in Nov and the other in Dec..  Only charged MF on the following years dues..



That would be nice.  I was surprised when the closing agent told me I may be charged by Hilton.  It did not seem right to me that Hilton would get me in 2015 if I was not the 2015 owner.  But I hear so much about Hilton nickel and diming people that I thought there was a chance...


----------



## phil1ben (Nov 5, 2015)

Assuming that you paid for title insurance and the Deed was recorded, make sure you obtain a title policy. The closing companies are very, very lax in sending them and sometimes don't. Make sure you get a hard copy of the policy which reflects the recorded Deed in Schedule I.


----------



## elleny76 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi... I signed contract and paid in full about November 15 2015 for a hgvc timeshare ... I have not heard a word since .. How long does it takes for the selling company to contact me about any news (?) thanks 





dsmrp said:


> I think it took about 6 weeks, but closing company had some delays, and we delayed too in getting back notarized documents to them. I estimate at least a couple of weeks for closing company to send us documents to sign, and another 2 weeks after receiving our docs for them to close sale.  They expedited county recording by submitting electronically; said it would take 3 days for recording. I received deed and Hilton confirmation about 10 days after it closed.


----------



## Seagila (Jan 5, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Hi... I signed contract and paid in full about November 15 2015 for a hgvc timeshare ... I have not heard a word since .. How long does it takes for the selling company to contact me about any news (?) thanks



Did you pay an escrow company or the seller directly?

If you bought from a reputable seller, you should be able to get a status update from the seller.  It seems that recently HGVC has been taking the full 30 days to exercise/waive ROFR.

In my case, we signed the contract end of September 2015, mailed notarized docs in October, waited for ROFR in November, paid escrow in full once we heard HGVC waived ROFR beginning of December, and got access to my account in late December 2015.

Good luck!


----------



## elleny76 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi and thanks ..We don't need ROFR since it's an afiliated in California . We Just signed the contract and the full payment . The seller is known here in this forum. Just curious how long it takes the whole process since it's my first hgvc. I emailed the seller this morning but no response yet and besides I have not heard from them since mid November not sure if this is usual.  Tx 





Seagila said:


> Did you pay an escrow company or the seller directly?
> 
> If you bought from a reputable seller, you should be able to get a status update from the seller.  It seems that recently HGVC has been taking the full 30 days to exercise/waive ROFR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helios (Jan 26, 2016)

How long does it take to get your HGVC unit linked to RCI so you can start looking for potential reservations?


----------



## Jodi0415 (Jan 27, 2016)

moto x said:


> How long does it take to get your HGVC unit linked to RCI so you can start looking for potential reservations?



I remember 2 weeks.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 27, 2016)

moto x said:


> How long does it take to get your HGVC unit linked to RCI so you can start looking for potential reservations?


Its usually two weeks after the HGVC account is set up for the RCI link to activate.


----------



## Helios (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------



## cooperhs (Feb 17, 2016)

*Time for Hilton to record*

First I was told 2 weeks.  Then 14 business days (3 weeks). Now I'm told due to the (1 day) holiday it will take another 10 days, so 5 weeks.  This is terrible.


----------

